# Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com



## sicherheitgehtvor (14 Oktober 2007)

_[Abgetrennt, weil ein anderes Thema: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206738#post206738 (bh)]_

Also wenn man sich da angemeldet hat, hat man ja wie auf der Website steht,
14 Tag lang die Möglichkeit das Angebot kostenos zu testen.

Daher hab ich storniert per e-mail und daraufhin eine Bestätigungsmail ehalten, somit ist die Sache einfach gegessen.

Folgendes steht ja nebende Formular:

"Lerne nette Menschen kennen, melde dich jetzt an und teste unsere Community vierzehn Tage kostenlos. Danach fällt ein 9 Euro Monatsbeitrag an..."

Finde es zwar auch nicht gut, das der Preis nicht oben gross drauf steht, aber diesmal ist es wenigstens nicht im kleingedruckten unterhalb des Fomulares, somit kann man es sehen wenn man einen Blick auf das geschriebene wirft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*

Kannst Du die Bestätigung bitte mal hier reinstellen? Das funktioniert? Ich meine, gehört zu haben, dass die Mailadresse nicht funktioniert. Muss ich mir dann mal ansehen. _Wenn man direkt auf der Seite ist_, finde ich die Preisauszeichnung auch mangelhaft - aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Seiten würde ich sagen, dass bei "verkehrsüblicher Aufmerksamkeit" der Preis erkennbar ist. 

Aber man hat sich da ja auch Gedanken gemacht, Paragraphen-Ritter im Zaum zu halten.


----------



## Luzy (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*



sicherheitgehtvor schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich da angemeldet hat, hat man ja wie auf der Website steht,
> 14 Tag lang die Möglichkeit das Angebot kostenos zu testen.
> 
> Daher hab ich storniert per e-mail und daraufhin eine Bestätigungsmail ehalten, somit ist die Sache einfach gegessen.
> ...




Die Bestätigung möchte ich auch sehen!!! Die Seite Nachbarschaft24.com ist jetzt zu Nachbarschaft24.net geworden, die im Übrigen am 08.10.2007 definitiv noch kostenlos war. Über die bin ich nämlich gestolpert, als ich merkte, was ich da gemacht habe. In den Agb wurde sich aber vorbehalten, zu einem kostenpflichtigen Angebot zu werden. Keine Ahnung wie lange die so online war und "Mitgliedsdaten" gesammelt hat.
Im Widerruf fehlt nun auch die Schweizer Adresse.


----------



## KIMI30 (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*

Die Bestätigung würd ich auch gern sehen und auch gern erfahren, an welche Email Adresse du den Widerruf geschickt hast. Ich wollte nämlich auch einen Widerruf per Email abschicken, aber das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Die Bestätigung würd ich auch gern sehen und auch gern erfahren, an welche Email Adresse du den Widerruf geschickt hast. Ich wollte nämlich auch einen Widerruf per Email abschicken, aber das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


eben. Daher finde ich es schon spannend, wie sicherheitgehtvor das gemacht hat.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*

Ich finde das absolut unerheblich, solange nicht ein Mindestmaß an Vertrauenswürdigkeit sichtbar wird.


----------

